# Benchmaster vert. milling machine collets



## JD (Jun 24, 2010)

Can anyone give me information on finding collets for benchmaster vertical mill? I have some but I would like to find one that will take a 1/2 inch shank, I have several end mills in that size that I cannot use in the machine. The collet is a 2MT with a 3/8 x 16 threads per inch hole in middle. Thanks Joe


----------



## lordedmond (Jun 24, 2010)

where are you?


these have them http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/MORSE_TAPER_2_COLLETS.html



3/8 x16 is 3/8 BSW


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Where are you located Joe, Grizzly Tools has what you are looking for. Part#G9538, about $14 USD.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Jtrain (Jun 24, 2010)

For my benchmaster mill I got my collets from busybeetools.ca . I am located in canada.


----------



## JD (Jun 24, 2010)

I live in Mt. Vernon, In its as far south as you can go in Indiana, thanks to everyone for the help. Joe


----------



## dparker (Jun 25, 2010)

JD: I am also planning on buying some more sizes of collets for the Benchmaster Mill my Dad Had. I was planning on going to "Little Machine Shop" when we Have GEARS Show this Fall here in Portland to add to the End Mill Holders that I bought from them about a year ago but I may check out some of the other companies listed in the above posts.
I like the abilities of the mill although a little smaller than my Mill/Drill, but with the horizontal attachment it has more versatility. We put a speed reducer on the 1800 RPM motor and it seemed to work for Dad and his projects making parts for antique farm engines and antique truck parts.





Small but seems to be a well built machine but was superseded in the 80's by the first of the Mill/Drill machines.
Good Luck---don


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Although I do not have their printed catalog readily at hand just now, I am certain that ENCO will handle the tool holders you seek as well.

BC1
Jim


----------



## Stan (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you looking for collets or end mill holders? They are completely different animal. A Benchmaster has very limited head room and you lose quite a bit when you use an end mill holder. 

I enlarged the spindle on my Benchmaster to MT3 and use collets up to 3/4". A complete set by 1/16" cost about $125.00 in import quality.


----------



## JD (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the information, I was able to find a set of the import quality from ebay under collets. $28.00 with shipping for a set of 7 collets. Joe


----------



## Twmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

My apologies for taking this a hair off topic...

How much space from the bottom of the spindle and the table surface on these little Benchmaster machines?


----------



## Quickj (Jun 30, 2010)

Mike,
There is 8.125" between the bottom of the spindle and the table surface (at least on mine). Once you start adding a vise, or rotary table, for work holding, and an end mill holder or collet for tool holding it goes away quickly. 

I love my Benchmaster, but I sure wish I had the time to get my Rockwell vertical mill project finished and put back together.
It is roughly 2x the size of the Benchmaster, but has the benefit of having an actual quill. 

Jim


----------



## Stan (Jun 30, 2010)

JD plus anyone interested in Benchmaster mills. There is a Yahoo Group dedicated to this little mill. Go to this site (you will have to register if you are not registered on Yahoo) and start searching. All the manuals, parts lists, parts blowups, etc are in the files section.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/benchmastermill/

"Little mill" could be misleading because mine has a 6" x 36" table with a factory installed power feed on the X axis. The more common size is 6" x 18" table without power feed.


----------



## Twmaster (Jul 1, 2010)

Stan, thanks for the reminder of the yahoo group.

So, that spindle does not extend... 8 or so inches is not much space. I have run into that issue on my Taig mill. Stack the part and fixtures then could not get the bit I needed to use into the spindle...

Those look like nifty machines.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 1, 2010)

JD 
other good source for tooling and accessories for small machines.
http://littlemachineshop.com/
Tin 

BTW put your location in your personal text block


----------



## Stan (Jul 1, 2010)

The lack of a quill on the Benchmaster is both a blessing and a curse. Having to use the knee for Z movement is inconvenient for drilling or tapping but the spindle has maximum rigidity without a quill.

The limited head room means that a lot of work has to be fastened directly to the table. I permanently removed the rotatable bases of my vise and rotary table to save space. I use collets to save the space taken up by end mill holders.

There is a lot of cast iron in a Benchmaster which I assume was originally sold as a hobby type machine. Mine was originally owned by the US military, so I expect it was used for some kind of R&D work.


----------

